# Dashboard Painting / products.



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a dashboard in my estate car which is a bit of a mess. I bought the car months ago as a bit of a workhorse, it's been used to rest planks of wood on by the previous owner. Other than the dash the rest of the interior is quite clean

Today I had a buyer walk away from the car due to the dash, any suggestions how to fix this ? I have some Matt black which I was considering over the top of some clear plastic primer however the black looks a bit to dark and I'm concerned it won't fill the scuffs. As it's textured it's tricky to flat/ fill the marks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Not a pro, but I'd steer clear of painting it.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It sounds like you have the right idea, but it's not easy to do without the correct materials.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

I've seen a few smart repairers offer it as a service , just wondered how they do it . I can get a replacement dashboard fairly cheap if all else fails. 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

It would be better if you use a matte finish dressing such as PERL, that will mute a lot of the bright scratch areas giving a cleaner finish.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You can as we do them at work. But you need the right products we bought an interior repair kit but there not cheap it came from perfect detail at a cost of around £600 but it allows you to do most trim/dash repairs.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

theshoe202 said:


> I've seen a few smart repairers offer it as a service , just wondered how they do it . I can get a replacement dashboard fairly cheap if all else fails.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Get a smart tech to do the job, surely cheaper than the effort of replacing the dash!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Bodge it on the cheap 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/cherry-blossom-shoe-polish
:lol:


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If interior dressing products won't cover it up, replace the dash, I've just replaced mine in my 2006 Astra because I spilt 2k primer in the lower passenger footwell, It wasn't a bad job to do

Or just continue to sell it, some punter will have it, It'll get rid of it and save all the work


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Try and heat up the scratches with a hair drier (not heat gun) and rub them with a cloth. This worked for me to remove light scratches and lessened heavy scratches.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

squiggs said:


> Bodge it on the cheap
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/cherry-blossom-shoe-polish
> :lol:


Tried this lol.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> If interior dressing products won't cover it up, replace the dash, I've just replaced mine in my 2006 Astra because I spilt 2k primer in the lower passenger footwell, It wasn't a bad job to do
> 
> Or just continue to sell it, some punter will have it, It'll get rid of it and save all the work


I've tried all kinds of dressing, Matt dressings , tyre dressing, even black polish lol. The tyre dressing seems to work best.

Think your right about just selling it as is. I hate changing dashboards and the used one I get may be just as bad from fleabay.

As the saying goes "you can't polish a turd, bit you can roll it in glitter😂"

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

rf860 said:


> Try and heat up the scratches with a hair drier (not heat gun) and rub them with a cloth. This worked for me to remove light scratches and lessened heavy scratches.


This is what I'd try if products failed.


----------



## seanlikesfood (Feb 1, 2014)

*Wurth Plastic Dye*

I have had some good results from using Wurth plastic dye in the past..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

theshoe202 said:


> I've seen a few smart repairers offer it as a service , just wondered how they do it . I can get a replacement dashboard fairly cheap if all else fails.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


If that's the case then a cheap replacement dashboard would make more sense, I think it would be far more expensive to have the dash repaired or repainted when you factor in labour and materials.


----------



## theshoe202 (Mar 3, 2016)

In the end I put tyre silk on it made, is stupidly shiney but covered the marks. Car sold no probs with it .

I've fitted a few dashboards back when I used to do salvage vehicles . They are daunting but not as bad as most think. Just gotta have your brave pills before you start .


----------

